
Ask HN: International software distributors - alvinktai
We&#x27;ve been contacted by several people asking to be international distributors of our software and I wanted to know if anyone has ever done this? Any advice or things to watch out for? Why do you even need a separate distributor if you sell software?
======
GFischer
I worked for a company that was an international distributor.. basically
they'd try to sell implementations of said software, and make a profit on the
project. They'd also sell training, etc.

It works for stuff like ERPs or other highly customizable software.

It's also very important if you need to win government bids, etc., if your
company is not registered as a supplier, then you NEED a distributor who is.

~~~
alvinktai
Are there any risks or downsides to going through a distributor?

~~~
GFischer
Yes, of course. Your reputation becomes tied to them, for one.

Is this your company? [https://www.fastqs.com/](https://www.fastqs.com/)

Did you get to speak with the people that want to distribute your software?

I'm not qualified enough to advice you either way, I hope you take it with a
grain of salt :)

~~~
alvinktai
Thank you so much for your insight. Yes, I'm one of the founders of FastQS. We
haven't spoken to distributors yet, but we've been contacted by several of
them already. We'll explore this option but we want to make sure we're ready
for this.

